# استفسار عن هندسه السلامه ؟؟؟



## قارئ (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخواه الاعضاء المشاركين والمشرفين نرجوا التكرم منكم 

بالاجابه على هذه الاستفسارات 

هل تدرس هندسه السلامه في الجامعات الكنديه ؟

ما اسم هذه الجامعات التي تعطي برامج في هندسه السلامه ؟

ماهي التخصصات القريبه من هندسه السلامه ؟


هل هذا التخصص قريب من هندسه السلامه ومطلوب في الشركات السعوديه مثل سابك وارامكوا

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Occupational Health and Industrial Hygiene [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اتمنى الاجابه في اسرع وقت لكي لا يفوت علي الوقت [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']دمتم بود [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]


----------



## قارئ (16 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا من الاساتذه الكرام وبالتحديد المهندس / غسان خليل علوة 

التكرم بالاجابه على الاستفسارات اعلاه وذلك لكسب الوقت 

وحصد المعلومات من ذوي الخبره 


شاكر لكم تعاونكم معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 




آرقى التحايا


----------



## solivana (21 أبريل 2009)

ما هو تخصص هندسة الامن والسلامة 
ممكن تلاقى الرد فى ذلك الموقع


----------

